# Drying 90 Pounds of Apples (Video by Critter)



## Critter (Mar 7, 2014)

I am fairly new to forums but not to the survival scene. This is my first post and newest video.






In this video I use dehydrators to dry 90 pounds of apples. One of my interesting trips is when I circumnavigated 100 miles around Mt Rainier. I did it with about 5 pounds of gear and under 20 pounds of food. I did it over 8 leisurely days and without resupplying. I encountered rain and wind that brought down trees. I crossed snow and encountered lows of 35 degrees. Here's proof https://www.facebook.com/marcus.ham...25758130793558.88788.100000781245 608&type=3 I also backpack with no shelter.

I don't do any of this for money. Here is my website. critterstyle


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

dang, nice video. I love the waterfront view out your window. I will definately add you on my Youtube list, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey! I know how much work that must have been! Nice job! I had some bulk Hot Spiced Apple Cider Mix and I sprinked that over my apples and the batch turned out the best I ever made. Even the cranky old pseudo-foodie in my family asked for another bag! 

I need to get a new dehydrator though. I was using a great old 1970's monster from my grandmother's house but it died fully loaded with bananas. Tragic! 

Anyway, thanks for the inspiring vid Critter! You rocked it!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a good way to dehydrate apples WITHOUT a dehydrator?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

nephilim said:


> Is there a good way to dehydrate apples WITHOUT a dehydrator?


That I would like to see. we will have plenty of apples. Storing them in a root cellar works to a point but they mess up other stored crops.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How to dry APPLES with out a dehydrator few different ways
How to Dry Apples: 17 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow

Stumbled on this looking for a Harley part.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The old fashioned way was to put the slices on un-painted (bright) tin for a few days. Can be covered with window screens. I think you have to take them up at night.
I used a dehydrater. Doesnt make much with just 5 trays at a time tho..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This does interest me as Apples will figure into on diet with the supply we have


----------



## Critter (Mar 7, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Is there a good way to dehydrate apples WITHOUT a dehydrator?


I think dehydrating means "to use a dehydrator" but there are, of course, other methods of drying foods. You can freeze dry, sun dry, ect. Here in Washington state the natives even "wind dry" salmon. You can even make your own freeze dryer with dry ice and a Styrofoam cooler if you are interested. Here's where I saw the homemade freeze drier idea. How to Build a Freeze Dry Machine | eHow

Thanks for the replies, everybody.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

welcome thanks for the video


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i will try to fan dry some, it should do just as well as it does jerky.


----------



## tribby01 (Jun 2, 2014)

What kind of Dehydrator would you recommend getting?


----------

